

Nerd merit badges - amyshelton
http://www.nerdmeritbadges.com/

======
pavel_lishin
I'll fess up, I totally don't understand the crown-wearing horse in the rain.

------
winsbe01
i love it! thanks for the link!

~~~
amyshelton
Glad you liked it. I thought it was pretty neat too. :-)

